# Where's everyone going this weekend?



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

Getting excited to make my first trip this weekend, and am just wondering where everyone else is planning on going.

So far, based on what I'm reading here, I will either be at mosquito (causeway... Unless 305 or cemetery is good to go), or LaDue (44). Walleye/crappie is what we'd prefer to target. We'll be out Saturday morning, and plan on staying alllllllll day, and maybe even into the night if the bite is hot!


----------



## avidhunter11 (Feb 12, 2013)

I am hoping for Wingfoot or Moggy….. If that doesn't pan out guess I will try OSP


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Would love to get on Nimisila but if not OSP, North, or wherever I can fish safe and enjoy the time on the ice.


----------



## turkey guy 88 (Apr 13, 2009)

Hoping to fish a private pond Saturday and moggie on Sunday. Be safe out there everyone no fish is worth dieing for


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Buckeye for gills satetday,ponds if i cant get were i wanna go


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Keyser Soze on Sunday...maybe tomorrow too!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My kids are up at Indian right now. They said people are everywhere.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2X SMOKINGBARREL 

Nimisila but if not OSP, North, or wherever I can fish safe and enjoy the time on the ice.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Checking a private pond on Sat...hope to be on the ice Sunday morning.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sunday will be at Wingfoot for the panfish tourney. Not sure where Saturday.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Definitely the wing on Sunday and my local Saturday


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

Aquila tomorrow (Friday) afternoon. I hope Perch, Crappie and Gills are on the menu.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nimi bound


----------



## Panfish_Hunter (Jan 12, 2016)

Kiser sunday


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

To dinner with my wife Saturday night


----------



## joete1218 (Jan 19, 2016)

Goin to smash some Geese in New Lyme.....ohhh yea!


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lake Erie.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

If I can handle these NNE 15 to 25mph winds I am going somewhere out of the wind.


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Went out of main street ramp on wednesday. Had solid 4 inches of black ice probably more by now. Walked walked all the way to middle of the channel. Fished c1 yesterday. Ice was 2.5 inches of black in the middle of the channel there. Probably more by now


----------

